# Juice and strain - HomeFarmer magazine, UK – “Easy Cider”, a pho



## Onslowsdry (5/7/13)

Please follow the link for a flip over display of our four page article.

[SIZE=11pt]http://issuu.com/goodlifepress/docs/home_farmer_august_2013_cider_extra[/SIZE]


----------



## punkin (5/7/13)

Nice job.


----------



## Onslowsdry (12/7/13)

If you like our story, you can see our method working by viewing my first AHB post:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71910-juice-and-strain-cider-making-made-simple-from-whole-apples/

Yes, it is that simple.


----------



## spaced (12/7/13)

Thank you very much for sharing your recipe. I just did something like this (albeit a small batch of 1.6L) with S-33 Yeast.

Out of 40KG of apples, approximately how many litres did you get?


----------



## Onslowsdry (12/7/13)

In all 15 + batches that we have made, we have obtained a 60 - 65% yield by weight of juice. In the case of our video we ended up with enough juice to fill 5 one gallon demijohns ( approx. 22.5 litres) plus some fresh apple juice left over for immediate consumption.


----------



## Airgead (12/7/13)

I do about 50-60kg/year and end up with around 30-40l of juice. I have a very serious juicer though. Most juicers are lower yield.

My yield will be lower when I build a press but it will be a much faster process.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Onslowsdry (13/7/13)

Have you watched our video Part 2? See: http://youtu.be/y7S4mYQGc0o

We can easily go at 15 Gallons/ 70 litres an hour - no worries!


----------



## Airgead (13/7/13)

Next year I'm pressing a couple of tons. Don't care what juicer you use that's going to be painful.

And I suspect a press will be cheaper than buying a bank of juicers. I can get a mate to weld it up out of I beams for a case of homebrew and the cost of materials. Power provided by a 5t bottle jack from the auto parts shop.

Its a nice video but the method is not exactly revolutionaly.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Greg.L (13/7/13)

I think the easiest press to use is the hydropress, but they're not cheap.


----------



## Airgead (13/7/13)

Yeah... cheap is kind of important at the moment... If things take off I can invest in easy.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Onslowsdry (13/7/13)

Two tons would certainly be a challenge.

I have estimated that a pair of high performance juicers could process a few hundred kilograms of apples in a day, with two people working.

My method may not be revolutionary, but it is quick, clean, low cost and efficient. Moreover, it is *simple*. Apples in at one end, clear apple juice drawn off at the other. The method is synchronous and not stepwise, as juice and then strain is.


----------



## Onslowsdry (13/7/13)

In addition, we have not yet had a problem with pectin hazes. Generally, our ciders have fermented out to crystal clarity after just three weeks. We have never used pectolytic enzyme.

I speculate on the reason for this during our near 14 minute interview on BBC Local Radio. If you are at a loose end, you'll find the interview on YouTube at :


----------

